# Vista Ultimate hangs on completing installation



## fooey (Dec 14, 2007)

MY SPECS: 

Aus A5N-e SLI mobo, Intel Core 2 Duo E6600 2.4GHz, CORSAIR XMS2 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) 4-4-4-12, WD 500GB SATA, Evga Geforce 8800GTS Superclocked 640MB
(Nothing special)

--------------------------------
PROBLEM:

I cannot get Vista Ultimate to install with this computer. Installing XP or 2003 works fine. Vista goes through the steps of copying, extracting etc.. then reboots & it HANGS on the 'completing installation' stage.

I have googled the hell out of this problem, and I have come up with several possible solutions. None of them have worked. *I have tried sata cd/dvd-rom-->sata hd install, sata cd/dvd-rom-->ide hd install, ide cd/dvd-rom-->sata hd install, & ide cd/dvd-rom-->ide hd install.*All of these come up with the same result of it just hanging on the completing installation part. I guess I should also note when it's on the completing installation part, my mouse freezes for about 1 second every 4-5seconds. I only have a KB/mouse (both PS/2) connected to PC(no other devices besides monitor). I have also tried installing with just 1 of my memory sticks too. Memtest86+ returns no errors on my RAM, which they work PERFECTLY fine in xp/2003 anyway. The Vista install DVD works on several other machines I have tried it on. 

I am running BIOS 0703 from asus website. 2nd latest that is out. I don't need the latest one 0801(i think it is) b/c it only adds support for 2 new devices, none of which i have.

The several posts around the web have suggested most of the things I have covered here. If anyone has any more suggestions then please let me know.

I'm pretty stumped as to why I cannot get Vista on this machine. I really want the DX10 for my games.
Not only do I want vista for my games, I just want Vista period. I like Vista a hell of a lot more than I do XP. heh. And that's not something you hear all of the time these days.


:4-dontkno


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 12, 2007)

did you try upgradeing from WinXP platform to vista... what happens then ?? and can u please give me the product link for the ASUS board ?? the A5N-E SLi ?? as far as I know under Intel 775 platform there is only P5N series which supported the core 2 duo range...


----------



## fooey (Dec 14, 2007)

No. I have not tried upgrading. I don't think I have ever done the "upgrade" option for any Windows OS. I guess I could and see what happens. Won't hurt of course 


ASUS link: http://www.asus.com/products.aspx?l1=3&l2=11&l3=473&l4=0&model=1474&modelmenu=1


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

it can appear to hang but is working in the background,on one installation i did it took well over an hour to get past this point


----------



## fooey (Dec 14, 2007)

Yeah. I have left it on for a couple hours. It should NOT take more than a hour or so to install on a machine with this type of specs. Also, my mouse should not be freezing for 1 second every 4-5 seconds on that stage. There is something strange about that happening alone. I have tried USB mouse & PS/2 mouse. Same result

Thanks for the replies dai/choto cheeta


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

a clean install takes about 40 minutes
an upgrade install closer to 2hrs on a high spec machine
i have been installing them through the beta testing for the last 2yrs and the long delay seemed to disappear towards the end of the beta testing
on the bottom of the install screen it usually states it can take up to 6hrs to complete
i always after the first couple of upgrades found it quicker to do the clean install and reinstall everything else as i needed it


----------



## fooey (Dec 14, 2007)

Yup..... absolutely. Upgrading is ridiculous IMO. At least in most cases it is.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

you can also try it with only 1stick of ram installed while doing the installation


----------



## fooey (Dec 14, 2007)

> I have also tried installing with just 1 of my memory sticks too


Yeah. I stated that in my 1st post when I submitted this thread. I wish it were that easy. It's such a stupid problem. It's extremely infuriating because it just doesn't make much sense as to why something so simple doesn't work. 
Hopefully, someone will come across this thread that has tried similar solutions as me that didn't work, but eventually found a working solution.

:sigh:


----------



## fooey (Dec 14, 2007)

no ideas.... anyone?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

when an install fails clear the drive with dban
remove surplus pci cards and usb plugs
format and install and add the cards and usb when finished


----------



## Dissonance77 (Dec 18, 2007)

I left my machine on overnight and I woke up to it still hung on completing installation.
No progress on the green bar.

I would say at this point I have tried everything. It seems this problem is a lot more common than it should be. It doesn't seem like there is a set fix for this problem, more like a rubicks cube of guessing games that one day MIGHT allow you to finally install it.

I feel your pain.


----------



## fooey (Dec 14, 2007)

Glad someone does because it's frustrating.

dai: thank again for the help. i have tried that as well, no luck. someday it'll work....wishful thinking


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

with all the added cards and extra drives and usb not connected for the install should have eliminated a driver being the cause
that leaves h/ware and your specs show nothing i can see that would cause a problem
what power supply do you have in it


----------



## fooey (Dec 14, 2007)

FSP Group AX500-PN ATX 2.2 500W
( http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817104034 )


----------



## fooey (Dec 14, 2007)

I have not tried to install Vista w/ a different gfx card, but I wouldn't imagine that would make too much of a difference? ..right? I have a pci-e evga 6800GS 512MB I could test it with I guess. I'm using it on my other vista machine at the moment. Think that's even remotely something I should bother trying?


----------



## Dissonance77 (Dec 18, 2007)

My specs:

Asus p5b deluxe
4gb ddr2-800 SuperTalent 4-3-4-8 2.1v
EVGA 8800gtx
E6600 Duo Core
1000w Antec Quatro PSU
150gb Raptor


I've tried using a smaller gpu, relaxing memory timings to 5-5-5-15, using 1gb, 2gb, and 3gb memory configurations, installing to a different harddrive, tweaking every bios setting imaginable including:

Memory Remapping
Vanderpool Tech
Standard, Auto, AI, and manual timings on FSB and modifier.
Temp recordings

Useless stuff like Peg Forcing, etc....

Here's the sad part, I CAN intall vista on my old, old, old. 3200+ athlon system. That's how I'm even able to communicate this.

There has YET to be an official fix for this problem, and I just don't want to spend money on XP. Actually, I don't want to spend any more money period. I am tired of spending money.

If there is a divine power out there, I have been praying to it for the past few days. Let's see if it works.


Edit: I splurged on the PSU to be ready for when I need to upgrade to quad core and sli config. Seems to be the best cost efficient way to get the system I need now that will run everything I want it to, while being somewhat future-proof.


----------



## Dissonance77 (Dec 18, 2007)

So,
I borrowed Vista Basic from my next door neighbor after explaining the problem to him

It installed without any problems.

..... ?

So, I pop in my Ultimate dvd and go for an in-OS install. It even gives me internet support throughout the installation! Things are feeling good!

It seems to install faster, I'm sure this will work.

It gets to the Completing Installation part, does more than it usually does, even blacks out like it's initializing something, and I am seconds away from success!

...
...
...
...
...
...

That was 48 minutes ago. Still hung.
Are you kidding me?


----------



## fooey (Dec 14, 2007)

Awwww, all that build up for nothing.

Is the Vista DVD you were using burned? (the Ultimate one)


----------



## Dissonance77 (Dec 18, 2007)

No, it's the OEM disk I bought with my system.
It works on other computer setups, just not mine. :4-dontkno


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

Borrow a dvd drive and try that. Make sure your IDE cables are firmly connected and try to set default settings in the bios by either clearing the cmos or resetin the default. Also switch off your machine and unplug it for 10 minutes or so.

good luck


----------



## fooey (Dec 14, 2007)

I've done all of that. Thanks though. I know this problem does not make any freakin' sense, but it is really what's happening. I will suck it up and just use XP for now.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

each time you reinstall are you clearing the drive with dban first before trying the install again
if you have more than one h/drive disconnect the other for the install


----------



## fooey (Dec 14, 2007)

No. Not before each time. There is only that one HD in my box. I did format the HD before I tried to reinstall each time though. I will try dban again before each scenario to see if that helps...


----------



## Dissonance77 (Dec 18, 2007)

I borrowed a vista 64 disc, it booted perfectly, I went out today and bought it.

Seems something in my system just didn't like vista 86 ultimate.

I love giving Microsoft more money.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

if you bought ultimate 
the 64x disk comes with it along with the 32x i think it's the only version with both included


----------



## fooey (Dec 14, 2007)

Awww...did not know that... thanks dai


----------



## Monty Python (Nov 2, 2007)

@ dai, yes the ultimate is the only version with both 32 & 64 bit included, but to my understanding they are both on the same disk, so there is some "switching" involved.

If a Basic Disk and a straight 64-bit disk install correctly, it seems to me the natural conclusion is that the media is bad. Have you inspected it closely for errors ?

One option is to use good media burning software (like Nero) to make a copy of the disk and try to install from the copy. Sometimes these burning softwares can correct physical defects in the disk.

If that fails, I'd research getting a replacement disk from MS, or as an alternative get a copy of the disk (from "somewhere") and use it with your legit PID.


----------



## imagreenbean (Jun 30, 2008)

FOUND REAL SOLUTION AND IT WORKED PERFECTLY FIRST TIME. AS I WAS HAVING THIS PROBLEM. In bios go to sata operation and set it to ATA not AHCI. Also when you do that it will probably prompt you to change another setting before you can do that. Just change the setting it says to, i dont remember what it was but you only had one other option so there isnt any way to mess it up. I believe the other option it makes you change before changing SATA operation for ahci to ata is the flash cache module. something along them lines. hope this helps


----------

